# Fw 190 A-5 being readied for test flights



## Violator (Nov 11, 2010)

I received the following news via email today from the Flying Heritage Collection in Everett, WA:

"Rare Warbird to Fly Again!

An original German Focke-Wulf Fw 190 A-5 fighter will soon go on display at the Flying Heritage Collection. The plane is now poised to take its first test flights more than 65 years after it was lost in combat on the Eastern Front.

This 190 was serving with the famous Jagdgeschwader 54 near Leningrad, Russia, in the summer of 1943, when it was shot down while attacking a train. The largely intact fighter was found in a marshy bog after lying virtually untouched for decades. The discovery caused a sensation among warbird enthusiasts who saw footage of the lost Focke-Wulf on YouTube.

With the help of a helicopter, the aircraft was pulled from the mud and ultimately transported to the UK in 1991. The plane became part of the Flying Heritage Collection in 1999. Next year, it will be ready for its close-up, joining the collection’s other aircraft which take to the sky on Fly Days!"

Here's a link to their site with more info, including a YouTube link showing the startup of its genuine BWM 801!

Under the Cowl : The Flying Heritage Collection

I'll be checking regularly to see when this goes on display and will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 11, 2010)

It wasn't shot down though was it?
I thought it was brought down by sabotage, a slave labourer had fouled an oil way with crud or a rag or something. I think they even found the offending article sixty-odd years later when they started dismantling it for restoration.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cool. I need to get to Everett some day to see this collection. Next summer for sure.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't seem to get the video at the moment, but sounds good, just the same!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

That is just so cool!


----------



## Violator (Nov 12, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> It wasn't shot down though was it?
> I thought it was brought down by sabotage, a slave labourer had fouled an oil way with crud or a rag or something. I think they even found the offending article sixty-odd years later when they started dismantling it for restoration.



Hi Colin — Here's what the Flying Heritage Collection says about that:

"There are persistent rumors of sabotage to the plane's engine by a slave laborer. A clod of dirt or piece of a uniform stuffed into an oil line, causing the engine to overheat. But the story may have no basis in fact. No one seems to know for sure. Either way, the end result was the same!"


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Violator said:


> Hi Colin — Here's what the Flying Heritage Collection says about that:
> 
> "There are persistent rumors of sabotage to the plane's engine by a slave laborer. A clod of dirt or piece of a uniform stuffed into an oil line, causing the engine to overheat. But the story may have no basis in fact. No one seems to know for sure. Either way, the end result was the same!"


If the story's just popular rumour
then I'd be inclined to disbelieve it, given the BMW801's propensity for overheating, the plane probably wouldn't have even got as far as it did into the mission; it would be far more likely to be lying in a crumpled heap at the end of its strip.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Very cool stuff Violator. 


Wheels


----------



## Violator (Dec 6, 2010)

Steve Hinton flew the Fw 190 on Dec. 1.

Under the Cowl : The Flying Heritage Collection


----------

